# Hotel or RV?



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Gotta go to Denton Texas to see my niece get her Masters Degree graduation August 9th I believe. Now we can't decide whether it would be better to take Motorhome or hotel. Costwise probably close to a wash with extra in fuel for RV and cost of campsite vs hotel. Staying two nights and no car with RV, so would likely have to rent a car. Would love to do the roadtrip, but need to do best economics on this trip.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We always prefer our RV to a Hotel/Motel. If cost is pretty much a wash I would take the RV.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Hotel. Elliminate the stress and enjoy the two day vacation. Got to be cheaper too even staying at a mid to high class hotel. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

Hunter11 said:


> We always prefer our RV to a Hotel/Motel. If cost is pretty much a wash I would take the RV.


X2


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

g2outfitter said:


> Hotel. Elliminate the stress and enjoy the two day vacation. Got to be cheaper too even staying at a mid to high class hotel.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


RVs are great. But to me unless I would be staying several days and spending most of my time around the RV it just isn't worth it.

For a two day trip I can travel a lot faster and get places easier w/o the RV. Plus staying in a hotel I don't have to worry about cleaning the RV when finished.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

for 2 days I would go for the motel.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

Having recently relocated (temporarily) to DFW for a work assignment-good luck finding a decent campground. My advice would be hotel/motel.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I got a hotel (Holiday Inn). Will do the hotel this go around. Going camping this next weekend though at Village Creek State Park.


----------

